# Strictly Come Dancing 2018



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes that time is drawing near and the first contestant has been announced

Katie Piper

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010

Watch this space as more get announced :Woot:Woot


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Whom?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes that time is drawing near and the first contestant has been announced
> 
> Katie Piper
> 
> ...


Ooh I love strictly! But it's a bit depressing seeing this as it means it's the lead up to Christmas and another year almost gone! Where does the time go???



FeelTheBern said:


> Whom?


She's a presenter/model who was famously the victim of a horrible acid attack. She now is involved in her own charity and also does a few documentaries (I think for Channel 4).


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Did you manage to guess anymore from the 'cheeses' code names? I have a couple of people in mind but I'm probably wrong as I normally am


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know her .


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I hope there will be funny politicians this year!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> I don't know her .


I only know her because I remember watching a documentary about her long recovery from the horrific burns she suffered after her ex boyfriend paid someone to throw acid in her face. I can remember her poor mum changing the dressings. It was one of the first acid attacks I'd heard about. Warning this link shows a fairly graphic photo towards the bottom. I think she presents a programme on Channel 4 called undateables or something like that.

https://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-feature/1341124/katie-piper-before-attack-acid-what-hapened


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

I like Katie Piper.


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

I like Katie Piper and I think she’s amazing for what she does and for the strength and grace she exhibits after what happened to her. However, in my personal opinion, I have found a couple of her comments to be quite judgemental and unfair, but on the whole I agree with her. 

I’m excited for strictly. It always makes me feel all cosy and autumnal.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very disappointing, first contestant announced and I've never heard of her 

How long before we know the next one.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Very disappointing, first contestant announced and I've never heard of her
> 
> How long before we know the next one.


I think in past years they have told us one a day or more if news starts to leak out.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Katie Piper is an inspirational woman . She is a great choice.

2 more just announced on the one show
Danny John-Jules (the cat from red dwarf and a dectective in Death in paradise) - i tjink he will be fun - and Faye from Steps


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck to Katie.

I know the next too . I love Danny :Kiss


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Fleur said:


> Katie Piper is an inspirational woman . She is a great choice.
> 
> 2 more just announced on the one show
> Danny John-Jules (the cat from red dwarf and a dectective in Death in paradise) - i tjink he will be fun - and Faye from Steps


I haven't heard of Danny John-Jules but do know of Faye from Steps. I think she is going to be quite a controversial choice as she has done quite a lot of dancing apparently but that doesn't bother me, I like to see a variety of abilities.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I haven't heard of Danny John-Jules but do know of Faye from Steps. I think she is going to be quite a controversial choice as she has done quite a lot of dancing apparently but that doesn't bother me, I like to see a variety of abilities.


I also don't mind if they have dance experience - most don't have ballroom experience so still find it a challenge.

And if the rule was "no dance experience" where do you draw the line?
Dance lessons as a child?
Stage school?
Pop star dancing in their music videos?

But I'm sure we would all get bored of complete novices stomping around with 2 left feet


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Fleur said:


> I don't mind if they have dance experience - most don't have ballroom experience so still find it a challenge.
> 
> And if the rule was "no dance experience" where do you draw the line?
> Dance lessons as a child?
> ...


Completely agree but the media and some fans do like to bash those with previous experience, look at the hammering Debbie Mcgee took last year and there was the girl from Corrie a few years back who I really liked - she danced with Artem I think.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I know Faye and Danny. Might give Strictly another go this year.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Another one announced this morning.
Joe Snug 
I've not heard of him - however he is a you tuber and vlogger with a lot of followers.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Sugg
Hopefully it will be nice "getting to know him"


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Joe Snug
> I've not heard of him


Me neither: never heard the name.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

No I've never heard of him either but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No I've never heard of him either but that doesn't bother me.


So is it Sugg or Snug? Whichever it is, I've still never heard of him!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Calvine said:


> So is it Sugg or Snug? Whichever it is, I've still never heard of him!


I only know what I've read this morning, before that I'd never heard his name - BBC say Sugg - apparently he is the brother of a big internet/vlogger sensation called Zoella who I've also never heard of :Joyful

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've heard of Joe, I watched a thing he did where he thatched a pretend roof (he was training to be a thatcher like his dad before he became a youtuber I believe) and Prince Charles was there. He seems nice.

Edit to say: I've been trying to find the video, I couldn't find the one I saw specifically but I did find him doing his thatchering on youtube, so will add the video below if anyone is interested, fastforward to 2:00 minutes to go straight into the thatcher bit, also I misremembered, wasn't his Dad, was his Uncle who taught him and it was his old job.

So if interested, here you go:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I've heard of John-Jules I love him in Death in Paradise, not heard of the others.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

It doesn`t really bother me to much if I have heard of the contestants or not. I like to program for the dancing, costumes and settings, as the weeks go by we get to `know` them. I don`t watch a lot of TV, don`t follow current music acts and don`t read magazines or online celebrity articles so most years I may have only vaguely heard of the contestants and some I will have never heard of at all. Last year I had never heard of Susan Colman (spelling?) but still found her entertaining. 
Can`t believe it`s `Strictly time` already, I enter the draw to go every year ( never been picked) seems like only a few weeks ago I was entering for the 2017 season!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

No more announcements due today but 2 more contestants due to be announced tomorrow (Wednesday 15th)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fleur said:


> No more announcements due today but 2 more contestants due to be announced tomorrow (Wednesday 15th)


Lets hope I've heard one of them.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *I haven't heard of Danny John-Jules* but do know of Faye from Steps. I think she is going to be quite a controversial choice as she has done quite a lot of dancing apparently but that doesn't bother me, I like to see a variety of abilities.


If Faye is going to be controversial, Danny John-Jules is going to be even more so - he's been a professional dancer for decades. He was in the original Starlight Express cast, for one, not to mention appearances in Barnum and Cats.

Of course, he is most famous for playing THE Cat in Red Dwarf.









And, for those of us of a certain age, Barrington (the rapping bard) in Maid Marion and Her Merry Men









Who, in turn, is probably most famous for this song:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> If Faye is going to be controversial, Danny John-Jules is going to be even more so - he's been a professional dancer for decades. He was in the original Starlight Express cast, for one, not to mention appearances in Barnum and Cats.
> 
> Of course, he is most famous for playing THE Cat in Red Dwarf.
> 
> ...


I still don't recognise him but I will look forward to watching him especially if he can dance.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I still don't recognise him but I will look forward to watching him especially if he can dance.


Oh, he can dance alright. This was a comedy number from Red Dwarf, but there are some pretty nifty moves in it


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Jesthar There;s going to be a series 13 next year . yay !


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> If Faye is going to be controversial, Danny John-Jules is going to be even more so - he's been a professional dancer for decades. He was in the original Starlight Express cast, for one, not to mention appearances in Barnum and Cats.
> 
> Of course, he is most famous for playing THE Cat in Red Dwarf.
> 
> ...


I used to watch Maid Marion  I would never have realised that Barrington and the policeman in Death in Paradise was the same man.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/...dancing-2018-contestants-line-up-rumours-bbc/

Next one has been announced - well she announced herself on Capital Breakfast this morning.

Vick Hope - Capital Breakfast DJ
Unlikely to know about her unless you listen to Capital Radio
But another one we can enjoy getting to know


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I did hear they were struggling to get celebs for the line up this year. Never mind I think the programme will be just as interesting with unknown contestants, might level the playing field.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Still have only heard of one of them...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Fleur said:


> https://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/...dancing-2018-contestants-line-up-rumours-bbc/
> 
> Next one has been announced - well she announced herself on Capital Breakfast this morning.
> 
> ...


Apparently her nicknames is Wensleydale so that explains the cheese reference in the promo video.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Apparently number 6 will be announced on Angela Scalon's BBC2 Show from 6pm
And number 7 on This Morning tomorrow (Thursday)

@rottiepointerhouse the cheese clues have totally confused me :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I did hear they were struggling to get celebs for the line up this year. Never mind I think the programme will be just as interesting with unknown contestants, might level the playing field.


That's a surprise . I thought celebs would queue up to be on it . I think they should have Joey Essex or Jedward . I love 'em . They're so cute . :Kiss

Unless you are a massive dance fan , I think some might find it a bit boring without celebs. I like dancing but its the celebs that make it interesting for me .


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> That's a surprise . I thought celebs would queue up to be on it . I think they should have *Joey Essex or Jedward* . I love 'em . They're so cute .
> 
> Unless you are a massive dance fan , I think some might find it a bit boring without celebs. I like dancing but its the celebs that make it interesting for me .


Eeek not for me! I find them very hard to watch.

I don't mind if I haven't heard of someone, I'll get to know them but I do sometimes forget the lesser known people when I'm trying to think of people who are on the show  I just love the dancing. I'm not a big dance fan but I love watching people go from average to brilliant, or the funny ones who aren't that great but just look like they're having the best time and of course I like all the amazing dances! I like the journey of it all and the fact it looks like such good fun!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I did hear they were struggling to get celebs for the line up this year. Never mind I think the programme will be just as interesting with unknown contestants, might level the playing field.


Allegedly it's the strictly curse 
Too worried about their marriages


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The line up so far is a bit disappointing, I've not even heard of most of them. Maybe they're saving the bigger names till last???


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Joe Sugg rings a bell. He made some videos about something that interested me a few years ago, but I can't recall what. I've got more important things to remember, like quotes from Dad's Army and how to identify cars from their dashboards.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> The line up so far is a bit disappointing, I've not even heard of most of them. Maybe they're saving the bigger names till last???


We can always hope, but I think over the last few years their choice got worse.

And I'm going to miss Brendan.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Angela Scalon's BBC2 Show


I never heard of her, either:Hilarious:Hilarious. How about you, @Happy Paws!!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Maybe they're saving the bigger names till last???


Don't hold your breath!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> I never heard of her, either:Hilarious:Hilarious. How about you, @Happy Paws!!!


No Idea who she is


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They must be having trouble to get people to sign up.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Calvine said:


> I never heard of her, either:Hilarious:Hilarious. How about you, @Happy Paws!!!


All I know is she was covering for Jo Whiley on the radio.
So number 6 is Cricketer Graeme Swann.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Jo Whiley


Who?


Fleur said:


> Cricketer Graeme Swann.


Who? (Again).


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Calvine said:


> Who?
> 
> Who? (Again).


Jo Whiley hosts programmes on BBC Radio 2. Don't know about the other one; I don't follow cricket.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Fleur said:


> So number 6 is Cricketer Graeme Swann.





Calvine said:


> Who? (Again).


Only one of the best spin bowlers ever, ranked third best bowler in the world at one point


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Only one of the best spin bowlers ever, ranked third best bowler in the world at one point


One of the best what?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> One of the best what?


LMGTFY  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spin_bowling


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> LMGTFY  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spin_bowling


LMGTFY???


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

FeelTheBern said:


> LMGTFY???


Let Me Google That For You


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> One of the best what?


You don't watch cricket, then ! 

I know this one !


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> You don't watch cricket, then !
> 
> I know this one !


Well, I watch Top Gear. And Top Of The Pops. And Top Cat.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Only one of the best spin bowlers ever, ranked third best bowler in the world at one point


Thank you.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Joe sugg is one of the YouTuber/ vlogger group.
Sister of Zoe sugg goes by name of Zoella on her YouTube who was in papers last Christmas for sellin £55 advent calendars to her teen audience whose biggest gift in them was a candle!! It was a big thing. There's a very funny vid of a man who reviewed it comically on his YouTube. I'll see if I can find the link if anyone's interested.
They including her boyfriend Alfie deyes all used to be part of the relatable funny youtuvers when it first started so gathered a huge audience of teens however now are all so rich from their YouTube they've become detatched from the real world. It's a little scary and sad actually. 
Joe seems nice so hopefully he'll be a good contestant. It's probably to attract the younger audience.





 Here's the video I mentioned if anyone's interested.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Northpup said:


> Joe sugg is one of the YouTuber/ vlogger group.
> Sister of Zoe sugg goes by name of Zoella on her YouTube who was in papers last Christmas for sellin £55 advent calendars to her teen audience whose biggest gift in them was a candle!! It was a big thing. There's a very funny vid of a man who reviewed it comically on his YouTube. I'll see if I can find the link if anyone's interested.
> They including her boyfriend Alfie deyes all used to be part of the relatable funny youtuvers when it first started so gathered a huge audience of teens however now are all so rich from their YouTube they've become detatched from the real world. It's a little scary and sad actually.
> Joe seems nice so hopefully he'll be a good contestant. It's probably to attract the younger audience.
> ...


You seem to know what you're talking about! I'm sure I've seen the name Zoella outside of the internet-does she have a range of products sold in supermarkets?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Let Me Google That For You


As a fan of the English language in its purest form, I usually detest abbreviations. But I quite like that one! Here's one that I could use rather often: "LMGTBIHABCWIT" (Let Me Google That Because I Haven't A Bloody Clue What It Is).


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Edited - someone beat me to it re: Danny JJ


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

FeelTheBern said:


> You seem to know what you're talking about! I'm sure I've seen the name Zoella outside of the internet-does she have a range of products sold in supermarkets?


Yeah I used to absolutely love their channels, my little sister too!! I suppose that's why I'm kinda sad it became so greedy.
She has a homewear and also beauty range now! I think the YouTubing May have taken a backseat. I no longer watch but I see the pencil cases etc in all major supermarkets and she also "wrote" a I think trilogy? Of books although there was a big talk about ghostwriting etc. They are insanely rich now!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jo Whiley

Again never heard of her 

Graeme Swann

I know plays cricket, but that all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

Fleur said:


> Katie Piper is an inspirational woman . She is a great choice.
> 
> 2 more just announced on the one show
> Danny John-Jules (the cat from red dwarf and a dectective in Death in paradise) - i tjink he will be fun - and Faye from Steps


You'd be correct with Faye. Go Faye Go Faye Go Faye. I never watch it usually but this time I want to because Faye is in it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dr Ranj Singh joins Strictly!

Another one I don't know.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Dr Ranj Singh joins Strictly!
> 
> Another one I don't know.


I recognise him from This Morning

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I recognise him from This Morning
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


Thanks, I never watch that


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Dr Ranj Singh joins Strictly!
> 
> Another one I don't know.


I don't watch this morning either
But he is the Dr on there and he used to be the Dr on kids TV CBeebies 
Infamous for the poo song !!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Northpup said:


> Joe sugg is one of the YouTuber/ vlogger group.
> Sister of Zoe sugg goes by name of Zoella on her YouTube who was in papers last Christmas for sellin £55 advent calendars to her teen audience whose biggest gift in them was a candle!! It was a big thing. There's a very funny vid of a man who reviewed it comically on his YouTube. I'll see if I can find the link if anyone's interested.
> They including her boyfriend Alfie deyes all used to be part of the relatable funny youtuvers when it first started so gathered a huge audience of teens however now are all so rich from their YouTube they've become detatched from the real world. It's a little scary and sad actually.
> Joe seems nice so hopefully he'll be a good contestant. It's probably to attract the younger audience.
> ...


What an absolute rip off! Wow. Am surprised that even made it to release. Shameful. But funny and accurate review


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Really dire line up so far this year. I'm surprised too that celebs would be so reluctant to join. It's always been considered one of the more respectable celeb shows with good viewing figures etc. A shame really, as I'm not interested in any of the contestants as of yet.

I think Brendan will be missed @Happy Paws in terms of the fans of the show. I didn't particularly like Shirley last year either. Can only hope she's improved a bit.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I won't miss Brendan - always found him a bit creepy (sorry)
I am keeping my fingers crossed that the rumours are true and Neil Jones will be taking over from him
Neil has danced for a few years on strictly but not been partnered with a celebrity yet and often appears on It Takes 2


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Fleur said:


> I won't miss Brendan - always found him a bit creepy (sorry)
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that the rumours are true and Neil Jones will be taking over from him
> Neil has danced for a few years on strictly but not been partnered with a celebrity yet and often appears on It Takes 2


I won't miss Brendan either, I've always found him petulant and I don't really like his style of dancing with his bum always sticking out. I heard Neil was taking over from him too so will look forward to getting to know him better as we know his Mrs already (Katya).

3 other new professional dancers apparently - that makes too many though as only Brendan and Chloe who hadn't featured in the main shows have left

http://tv.bt.com/tv/strictly-come-d...professionals-2018-lineup-cast-11364251165946

Graziano looks rather nice :Woot:Woot


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Northpup said:


> Yeah I used to absolutely love their channels, my little sister too!! I suppose that's why I'm kinda sad it became so greedy.
> She has a homewear and also beauty range now! I think the YouTubing May have taken a backseat. I no longer watch but I see the pencil cases etc in all major supermarkets and she also "wrote" a I think trilogy? Of books although there was a big talk about ghostwriting etc. They are insanely rich now!!


The book's name has just come back to me: Girl Online. I saw it in the library once. Judging by the name, I assume it's about her route to online fame.
I used to watch a lot of YouTube and there were a few channels I followed, but I've never understood why the video-blogging stuff is so popular. Can you explain?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I won't miss Brendan either, I've always found him petulant and I don't really like his style of dancing with his bum always sticking out. I heard Neil was taking over from him too so will look forward to getting to know him better as we know his Mrs already (Katya).
> 
> 3 other new professional dancers apparently - that makes too many though as only Brendan and Chloe who hadn't featured in the main shows have left
> 
> ...


There are always more dancers than celebrities for the group dances, to help with choreography and to possibly step in if there is an injury.
Be interesting to see which dancers get matched with celebrities this year.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rumours that the next reveal 2ill be on the one show tonight - with Tom Daley's name in the rumour pot.

I'm off in the caravan for the weekend so won't be keeping up with the news for a couple of days - I'll be relying on you all to keep me up to date if I can get signal


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I haven't recognised a lot of the celebs most years, but then again I don't watch soaps or long running drama series, morning/daytime TV, chat shows etc. Don't listen to radio either, aside from the local BBC station.

Still enjoy watching them progress, though!


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Dogloverlou said:


> What an absolute rip off! Wow. Am surprised that even made it to release. Shameful. But funny and accurate review


He is absolutely hilarious!! He's done a few on other youtuvers merchandise etc and the giant YouTube meet up "Hello World" that was in the news last year for being a rip off.
No one was buying so boots knocked them down to £25 if I remember rightly! Still an absolute rip for 12 days worth of stickers and a pencil


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Fleur said:


> Rumours that the next reveal 2ill be on the one show tonight - with Tom Daley's name in the rumour pot.
> 
> I'm off in the caravan for the weekend so won't be keeping up with the news for a couple of days - I'll be relying on you all to keep me up to date if I can get signal


If Tom Daley's in I'm absolutely sold!!


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

FeelTheBern said:


> The book's name has just come back to me: Girl Online. I saw it in the library once. Judging by the name, I assume it's about her route to online fame.
> I used to watch a lot of YouTube and there were a few channels I followed, but I've never understood why the video-blogging stuff is so popular. Can you explain?


Yes girl online, there's 3 of them and they're actually fictional stories about a character made up but touching on some issues surrounding fame etc. I still watch a lot of YouTube but no longer these vloggers. I think it's because when these channels started off they were making funny videos, challenges etc, then when people became fans they were interested in what they were doing so the idea of vlogging happened. Originally it was nice because you could watch the people you liked but they were just living normal lives and were relatable. The bigger they got the richer they got and It just became more and more dull and detached from real peoples lives, unless you have an interesting life I suppose it would be!! Most of this YouTube group are losing followers now and vlogging seems to be going out of viewers interests. Pointless blog (Alfie deyes, Zoellas boyfriend ) channel was at 15 million subscribers when I was watching in around 2013 Last time I checked it was at 5 million. The last straw for me watching his channel was watching him complain about how long the workers were taking on his personal gym. 
The channel I linked originally has some very interesting, funny videos on why the vloggers are going out of style, whether it's becoming too much etc  check him out if you are interested


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Rumours that the next reveal 2ill be on the one show tonight - with Tom Daley's name in the rumour pot.
> 
> I'm off in the caravan for the weekend so won't be keeping up with the news for a couple of days - I'll be relying on you all to keep me up to date if I can get signal


I would love to see Tom dancing .:Kiss He has a hip injury though , he didn't take part in the recent European games


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> I would love to see Tom dancing .:Kiss He has a hip injury though , he didn't take part in the recent European games


And his baby has been born recently. I'm not sure he'll be there if I'm honest. I wish!! He'd be great, he did a YouTube video funnily enough doing gymnastics and he was ace!! Backflips and all that would definately be a feature


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Northpup said:


> Yes girl online, there's 3 of them and they're actually fictional stories about a character made up but touching on some issues surrounding fame etc. I still watch a lot of YouTube but no longer these vloggers. I think it's because when these channels started off they were making funny videos, challenges etc, then when people became fans they were interested in what they were doing so the idea of vlogging happened. Originally it was nice because you could watch the people you liked but they were just living normal lives and were relatable. The bigger they got the richer they got and It just became more and more dull and detached from real peoples lives, unless you have an interesting life I suppose it would be!! Most of this YouTube group are losing followers now and vlogging seems to be going out of viewers interests. Pointless blog (Alfie deyes, Zoellas boyfriend ) channel was at 15 million subscribers when I was watching in around 2013 Last time I checked it was at 5 million. The last straw for me watching his channel was watching him complain about how long the workers were taking on his personal gym.
> The channel I linked originally has some very interesting, funny videos on why the vloggers are going out of style, whether it's becoming too much etc  check him out if you are interested


I'll have a look at that if I have time. One person I've followed for a long time is Mr Weebl, who makes funny animations and songs. His online presence predates YouTube; he started publishing his creations on his website in 2003. He's also done music and animations for TV commercials. I remember finding his website during my childhood and laughing at the daft songs!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Next one revealed - Stacey Dooley

Stacey Dooley has become the latest celebrity to join the Strictly Come Dancing line-up.

The TV presenter and journalist has been making documentaries for the BBC for nearly 10 years and was recently given an MBE.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Next one revealed - Stacey Dooley
> 
> Stacey Dooley has become the latest celebrity to join the Strictly Come Dancing line-up.
> 
> ...


Yay I like her


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Fleur said:


> I won't miss Brendan - always found him a bit creepy (sorry)
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that the rumours are true and Neil Jones will be taking over from him
> Neil has danced for a few years on strictly but not been partnered with a celebrity yet and often appears on It Takes 2





rottiepointerhouse said:


> I won't miss Brendan either, I've always found him petulant and I don't really like his style of dancing with his bum always sticking out. I heard Neil was taking over from him too so will look forward to getting to know him better as we know his Mrs already (Katya).
> 
> 3 other new professional dancers apparently - that makes too many though as only Brendan and Chloe who hadn't featured in the main shows have left
> 
> ...


I'll only miss him because he wasn't afraid to speak up if he felt the criticism from the judges was unfair etc. He seemed genuinely very supportive of his partners and he was one of the originals.

RPH, Graziano does look rather easy on the eye doesn't he? But no one will ever beat Gleb! rool :Joyful



Northpup said:


> Yes girl online, there's 3 of them and they're actually fictional stories about a character made up but touching on some issues surrounding fame etc. I still watch a lot of YouTube but no longer these vloggers. I think it's because when these channels started off they were making funny videos, challenges etc, then when people became fans they were interested in what they were doing so the idea of vlogging happened. Originally it was nice because you could watch the people you liked but they were just living normal lives and were relatable. The bigger they got the richer they got and It just became more and more dull and detached from real peoples lives, unless you have an interesting life I suppose it would be!! Most of this YouTube group are losing followers now and vlogging seems to be going out of viewers interests. Pointless blog (Alfie deyes, Zoellas boyfriend ) channel was at 15 million subscribers when I was watching in around 2013 Last time I checked it was at 5 million. The last straw for me watching his channel was watching him complain about how long the workers were taking on his personal gym.
> The channel I linked originally has some very interesting, funny videos on why the vloggers are going out of style, whether it's becoming too much etc  check him out if you are interested


Never watched any of them even at the height of their fame...nor Pewdiepie! Shame they all get to big for their boots and forget they are/were just normal people. All this merchandise and stuff they release just to take from their fans to continue to boost their own egos. I find a lot of them really unlikeable too.

Not a vlogger, but the only popular Youtuber I watch is Jacksepticeye who seems to have remained humble and normal....so far


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Northpup said:


> And his baby has been born recently. I'm not sure he'll be there if I'm honest. I wish!! He'd be great, he did a YouTube video funnily enough doing gymnastics and he was ace!! Backflips and all that would definately be a feature


Back flips would liven it up . I would love to see him do that . Maybe next year.!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Northpup said:


> He'd be great, he did a YouTube video funnily enough doing gymnastics and he was ace!! Backflips and all that would definately be a feature


Diving is pretty much vertical gymnastics, when you think about it - I'm pretty sure some gymnasts have transitioned to diving over the years


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Celebrity Big Brother have announced the inmates tonight. They managed to bag Kirstie Alley the american actress and Physic Sally and the actor who played Jason in Corrie . I think they pay more than the BBC , its rumoured they hundreds of thousands of pounds .


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Celebrity Big Brother have announced the inmates tonight. They managed to bag Kirstie Alley the american actress and Physic Sally and the actor who played Jason in Corrie . I think they pay more than the BBC , its rumoured they hundreds of thousands of pounds .


Never heard of any of them. Can't stand Big Brother anyway - a bigger waste of airtime would be hard to find...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'll only miss him because he wasn't afraid to speak up if he felt the criticism from the judges was unfair etc. He seemed genuinely very supportive of his partners and he was one of the originals.
> 
> RPH, Graziano does look rather easy on the eye doesn't he? But no one will ever beat Gleb! rool :Joyful
> 
> ...


I believe Gleb is in another reality show about farming starting next week.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I believe Gleb is in another reality show about farming starting next week.


Celebs on the farm? Saw an add today during big brother break. Big brother was rubbish as per :/


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Jesthar said:


> Diving is pretty much vertical gymnastics, when you think about it - I'm pretty sure some gymnasts have transitioned to diving over the years


Yeah they must have done. He did it with a bronze Olympic male gymnast Niall Aslam (both swapped sports) both were very good at each!!


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'll only miss him because he wasn't afraid to speak up if he felt the criticism from the judges was unfair etc. He seemed genuinely very supportive of his partners and he was one of the originals.
> 
> RPH, Graziano does look rather easy on the eye doesn't he? But no one will ever beat Gleb! rool :Joyful
> 
> ...


Yeah they all are so detached. Not a day seems to go by without one of them uploading a ridiculous video. Only the other day Alfie Deyes was in news for "the 1£ challenge" where he embarrassed himself by his complete lack of knowledge and detachment of poverty and what is probably going on a few miles away from his mansion. Weird to think these were once normal people with normal lives. I watch a fair few smaller YouTubers and I must admit to watching the guy I linked in my previous comment Jaakmaate. He reviews other youtibers really and it's hilarioux! Also Ladbaby, tom Daley and ... antscanada with my grandad! Actually incredibly clever and interesting (for us anyway!) 
Had a few recommendations of who people watch on here and will check them out!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Pussy Cat Dolls Ashley Roberts is the latest celeb

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


----------



## ais_rose (Sep 24, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Pussy Cat Dolls Ashley Roberts is the latest celeb
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


I imagine that will cause some controversy too as she's a trained dancer, isn't she? All of the Pussycat Dolls were dancers first, I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Pussycat Dolls star Ashley Roberts
I've heard of the band, group what ever they are, never seen them and never heard of there names.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ashley Roberts.... did she go in the jungle one year?

I don't normally watch it but I think I caught some of it and she seemed very down to earth and really nice!

I think she has studied modern dance... so not sure how that will go down. Bet she's going to be good though!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> Ashley Roberts.... did she go in the jungle one year?
> 
> I don't normally watch it but I think I caught some of it and she seemed very down to earth and really nice!
> 
> I think she has studied modern dance... so not sure how that will go down. Bet she's going to be good though!


Yes she did the jungle a few years ago and also presented for a while on Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway. I like her but I think she will get slaughtered by the press and some fans for her dance experience although she says she has no ballroom/Latin experience.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Teddy-dog said:


> Ashley Roberts.... did she go in the jungle one year?
> 
> I don't normally watch it but I think I caught some of it and she seemed very down to earth and really nice!
> 
> I think she has studied modern dance... so not sure how that will go down. Bet she's going to be good though!


Yes she was lovely in IAC, I don`t watch it either but that must have been the year my mum was in hospital and I was looking after my dad who liked IAC. It was the year the girl from EastEnders won, Charlie Brookes? Charlie is a very good dancer and I always thought she might do SCD but she did a Christmas special which I think she won so very doubtful she would take part in a full series now.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes she did the jungle a few years ago and also presented for a while on Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway. I like her but I think she will get slaughtered by the press and some fans for her dance experience although she says she has *no ballroom/Latin experience*.


I think a lot of people forget just how different ballroom/latin is compared with other forms of dance. Being able to shake your booty on a music video/stage is so far removed from holding frame in a tango or pulling off a fleckerl in a Viennese waltz they may as well be from different activities entirely.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> I think a lot of people forget just how different ballroom/latin is compared with other forms of dance. Being able to shake your booty on a music video/stage is so far removed from holding frame in a tango or pulling off a fleckerl in a Viennese waltz they may as well be from different activities entirely.


Maybe be they are taught how to hold, balance themselves, and how to walk. They aren't starting from scratch are they.

Look how Ballet help Debbie last year.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> I think a lot of people forget just how different ballroom/latin is compared with other forms of dance. Being able to shake your booty on a music video/stage is so far removed from holding frame in a tango or pulling off a fleckerl in a Viennese waltz they may as well be from different activities entirely.


Yes that is pretty much what Debbie Mcgee was saying last year - that her ballet background was so different and it was like comparing a footballer to a gymnast or words to that effect. I agree but the media/some fans get quite hot under the collar about it. Just look back at last year's Strictly thread


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Maybe be they are taught how to hold, balance themselves, and how to walk. They aren't starting from scratch are they.
> 
> Look how Ballet help Debbie last year.


Balance and core strength is useful, agreed, but very often the way they are taught to hold and move are very different and have to be unlearned. Ballet, for example, is very, very different from ballroom and latin in form, shaping, movement and extension. I'd say being a magicians assistant and the flexibility that entails was probably more useful to Debbie than knowing ballet positions.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Balance and core strength is useful, agreed, but very often the way they are taught to hold and move are very different and have to be unlearned. Ballet, for example, is very, very different from ballroom and latin in form, shaping, movement and extension. I'd say being a magicians assistant and the flexibility that entails was probably more useful to Debbie than knowing ballet positions.


I believe Darcy Bussell said learning to dance in heels and use the ball of the foot instead of the toes is very hard plus some muscles are tight in places that hinders the position they want in ballroom/Latin.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I believe Darcy Bussell said learning to dance in heels and use the ball of the foot instead of the toes is very hard plus some muscles are tight in places that hinders the position they want in ballroom/Latin.


And she would know!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I believe Darcy Bussell said learning to dance in heels and use the ball of the foot instead of the toes is very hard plus some muscles are tight in places that hinders the position they want in ballroom/Latin.


I love Darcy


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I should imagine what puts those with previous dance experience at an advantage is they already practised at following choreographed routines.

I used to dance ( throw myself around a stage more like!) I could pick up the steps ok but as soon as it was choregraphed for the show I was useless, I would be on the wrong side, should have come back around on my right but I would do left, missed out steps, get the timing wrong, forget the routine! Now admittingly that was just because I was crap but my very kind fellow dancers who had joined the group a few years before told me not to give up and you will get better at learning the routines, it was true of course by the following year I`d had show experience and was better (ish, I was still bloody awful) 
For those contestants who are used to being choreographed as part of a band member, because they have been taught ballet routines or as part of their acting career, it must be easier to pick up the dance routines if not the actual technical steps and that makes a difference

Love Strictly and love Darcy, she judged on tour this year for the first time, she is so graceful even just sitting!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Are there any more announcements to come or is that it ?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Are there any more announcements to come or is that it ?


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010

*BBC News presenter Kate Silverton is the latest star to join the Strictly Come Dancing line-up.

The journalist said she was "excited" to confirm she will be swapping the newsroom for the ballroom.

The news was revealed on BBC One's The One Show, where it was announced that comedian Seann Walsh will also take to the dancefloor in the new series.

Walsh regularly appears on TV in shows including Virtually Famous and Play to the Whistle, and appears in Jack Dee's ITV sitcom Bad Move.*

I know of Kate Silverton but have never heard of Seann Walsh.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I like these two ! I know Seann Walsh from panels shows Like Never mind the Buzzcocks.


----------



## CatWho... (Aug 18, 2018)

Strictly time.... BLISS! 

Miss Len. Somehow Shirley just cannot really replace the formidable Len.
Love the gracious, elegant and knowledgeable Darcey.
Strictly would never be the same without "Bah Humbug" Craig. LOL!
And Bruno's an entertaining comedy act all on his own.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We have 11 so far. There are 18 pro dancers but assume not all of them will be paired up with celebs so wonder how many more there are to be announced.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> We have 11 so far. There are 18 pro dancers but assume not all of them will be paired up with celebs so wonder how many more there are to be announced.


I thought we normally had 16 celebrities so 5 more to come.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm back from a long weekend of very limited internet and I am all caught up !!!!

Actually pleasantly surprised by how many celebrity contestants I've actually heard of this year, even if I've not seen them before I've heard of quite a few.
When it's Soap stars I've never heard of them :Hilarious


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Next one due to be announced on Loose Women - wonder if its one of them.

Dan Wootten on Lorraine this morning saying this is a D list line up and the worst ever, more like a civilian series


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lee Ryan from the boy band Blue/Eastenders.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Last 2 were announced today.
Susannah Constantine ( any one remember Trinny and Susannah from years back)

Charles Venn - actor from Casualty

Yesterday Laura Steadman - Para Olympian was announced

So that's our 15 sorted 
Now to wait for the series to start


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45168010

Just in case we don't recognise their names


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm doing well I know 3 of them


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Actually I think that they look like a pretty good variable selection - and I have heard of most of them so thats a start. There is a variety of age and a variety of experience, too.

There are a couple there whose dancing exerience should put them a few steps above the rest from the start - but the public vote is never one you can count on as shown when both the winners in 2016 and 2017 (Ore Oduba and Jo Mcfaden ) beat the 'experienced professional' dancers (Danny Mac and Alexandra Burke).

Bring it on 

J


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Actually I think that they look like a pretty good variable selection - and I have heard of most of them so thats a start. There is a variety of age and a variety of experience, too.
> 
> There are a couple there whose dancing exerience should put them a few steps above the rest from the start - but the public vote is never one you can count on as shown when both the winners in 2016 and 2017 (Ore Oduba and Jo Mcfaden ) beat the 'experienced professional' dancers (Danny Mac and Alexandra Burke).
> 
> ...


I loved Ore, he was such a natural!

I agree though, I think it seems like a varied selection. Some people who are bound to be good, some who probably won't be but will have a laugh and then there are some who could surprise us! I haven't heard of all of them but have heard of a few and also 'know the face' of a few too 

Can't wait.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Last 2 were announced today.
> Susannah Constantine ( any one remember Trinny and Susannah from years back)
> 
> Charles Venn - actor from Casualty
> ...


Charles Venn - I shall enjoy watching him move, purely from a technical point of view of course, nothing to do with the fact he is rather pleasing on the eye


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I always thought there was an even number 8 girls and 8 boys this year there is .fifteen 8 girls and seven boys unless I miss counted.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> I always thought there was an even number 8 girls and 8 boys this year there is .fifteen 8 girls and seven boys unless I miss counted.


No I don`t think it has always been an even spilt, that is why there are always dancers like Neil who for the last couple of years hasn`t had a celebrity partner but was on the show as he partnered Katya in all the professional routines.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> No I don`t think it has always been an even spilt, that is why there are always dancers like Neil who for the last couple of years hasn`t had a celebrity partner but was on the show as he partnered Katya in all the professional routines.


Thanks, just having a senior moment


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Thanks, just having a senior moment


I am having so many senior moments! I actually cried a few days ago because I`d put my keys in the fridge then I found some tins of sweetcorn in the pet food cupboard! 
I think knowing things about strictly from a couple of years ago but not knowing where my keys live is a very bad sign!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Who saw it tonight?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Who saw it tonight?


I forgot it was on and just saw the end few minutes 

I like Claudia but she is so annoying , I want to cut her fringe .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> Who saw it tonight?


Finally got around to watching the launch last night 
I thought the pairings were pretty good - only doubt is if AJ can adapt his choreography for Lauren as previously I've found him very much "all about me" and not focussed around his partner and their abilities.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Finally got around to watching the launch last night
> I thought the pairings were pretty good - only doubt is if AJ can adapt his choreography for Lauren as previously I've found him very much "all about me" and not focussed around his partner and their abilities.


 That is exactly what my daughter said! 
While I`m a strictly fan I don`t like launch night I find the idea they all get paired with exactly who they were hoping for a little `teeth grating` but I have flicked through to see who is with who. Overall I`m happy with the pairings, a bit predictable with Susannah and Anton though and I`m not keen on Charles being with Karen but only because I can take to her at all nor her estranged husband don`t know why but I`m just not keen on them!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> That is exactly what my daughter said!
> *While I`m a strictly fan I don`t like launch night I find the idea they all get paired with exactly who they were hoping for a little `teeth grating`* but I have flicked through to see who is with who. Overall I`m happy with the pairings, a bit predictable with Susannah and Anton though and I`m not keen on Charles being with Karen but only because I can take to her at all nor her estranged husband don`t know why but I`m just not keen on them!


I don't like it either, it's so false.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Woop! Who’s watching???

I’m a bit behind as wasn’t back until half 6 but have gone in iplayer and I’m watching from the start


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im watching! Its off to a cracking start. Danny the cat!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Im watching! Its off to a cracking start. Danny the cat!


Yes! I liked his dance!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I’ve just started too, I think the cat is going to be great. I got Kate in our sweepstake at work, I’ll be out pretty quick I think!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Matrod said:


> I've just started too, I think the cat is going to be great. I got Kate in our sweepstake at work, I'll be out pretty quick I think!


Aww I didn't think she was too bad! I've seen worse


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Danny open the show brilliantly


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I really liked Danny too, and the doctor chap.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Casualty guy and the Doctor with weird eyebrows were hot ! 
I dont know enough about the technical side to judge if they are good or bad. I hope @rottiepointerhouse will be back to add her comments


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just watched Susannah’s dance :Hilarious & what on earth was going on with Anton’s trousers!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Matrod said:


> Just watched Susannah's dance :Hilarious & what on earth was going on with Anton's trousers!


Haha they were amazing! I think Anton resigns himself to comedy nowadays


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Ashley was very good - to be expected but I quite like her!

Thought Casulty guy and Dr Singh were good too!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> Haha they were amazing! I think Anton resigns himself to comedy nowadays


I feel for him, it would be lovely if they just once a gave him someone he had a chance with. I'll be surprised if he does another year after this.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> Casualty guy and the Doctor with weird eyebrows were hot !
> I dont know enough about the technical side to judge if they are good or bad. I hope @rottiepointerhouse will be back to add her comments


I hope she will be back too, we miss you @rottiepointerhouse, hope you're ok.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Happy Paws said:


> I feel for him, it would be lovely if they just once a gave him someone he had a chance with. I'll be surprised if he does another year after this.


I do feel for him too! But (might be unpopular opinion) I don't think he's as good as some of the other pros at Latin, love his ballroom though.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh dear me... Joe Suggs apparently been a naughty boy on Strictly... Depending on which side you believe he's playing a childhood game or its a naive act on his part.

Now whether other people ie the media pick it up..who knows!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Oh dear me... Joe Suggs apparently been a naughty boy on Strictly... Depending on which side you believe he's playing a childhood game or its a naive act on his part.
> 
> Now whether other people ie the media pick it up..who knows!


I didn't notice anything, what did he do? *very intrigued*


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> Oh dear me... Joe Suggs apparently been a naughty boy on Strictly... Depending on which side you believe he's playing a childhood game or its a naive act on his part.
> 
> Now whether other people ie the media pick it up..who knows!


https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7323286/joe-sugg-circle-game-strictly-come-dancing/


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I didn't notice anything, what did he do? *very intrigued*


Read Teddy-dog's link...

It's a naive act though because it can also be classed as a white supremacy nod. So there was dumb tweets on twitter.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I liked Faye from Steps dance and Stacey Dooley was better than I expected.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Read Teddy-dog's link...
> 
> It's a naive act though because it can also be classed as a white supremacy nod. So there was dumb tweets on twitter.


I've read the link but am still completely clueless.......


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I've read the link but am still completely clueless.......


The circle thing is a game.

If you notice it, then apparently you get a punch.

Joe has done it to see how many of his fans notice it... In a funny way I guess bit of a humour

However what some people on twitter said. Who were unaware of the game, which Joe was playing. They have claimed it to be a notion to white supremacy groups. Which isn't cool by a long shot.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> The circle thing is a game.
> 
> If you notice it, then apparently you get a punch.
> 
> ...


Oh right. So basically, he was playing a harmless game, but some people have miss understood and took it to be something awful.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> I liked Faye from Steps dance


Yes, she did very well. Not a tragedy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> I liked Faye from Steps dance and Stacey Dooley was better than I expected.


Faye was brilliant.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Read Teddy-dog's link...
> It's a naive act though because it can also be classed as a white supremacy nod. So there was dumb tweets on twitter.


 I had no idea it was white supremacy thing . Is that a well known sign in this country?
The film wouldn't run for me on the link but looking at the photo I I thought he was saying someone was a tosser.



FeelTheBern said:


> Yes, she did very well. Not a tragedy!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Faye was brilliant.


I knew you would say that


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> I knew you would say that


I knew she wouldn't let her fans doing. Claire from Steps was there supporting her. See Faye told you you got this. I'm loyal to Steps.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Joe has done it to see how many of his fans notice it... In a funny way I guess bit of a humour


He looked such a dork doing it though ....and the point he might have missed is that Strictly isn't about him or his fans. Reminded me of the kids that stick their fingers up like rabbit ears behind peoples heads in a photo. 

Interesting first night of dancing ......some a bit too good for week one, others are going to need a lot of help (and luck). Personally I liked Stacey. And Faye. And Dr Singh. I think they all will improve too.

J


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I never noticed the thing that Joe did, probably because it means nothing to me. Chances are 95% of viewers have never seen one of his videos! I recall seeing some of them a few years ago, but I don't think I saw enough to learn any ongoing jokes/references.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Edit: maybe I did see more of Joe Sugg's videos than I remember. I'm actually rather surprised that I managed to remember who he is. I don't even remember joining this forum or my reason for doing so. I have no need to store unnecessary information in my head; I need space to store car data. For example...what engines can be found in a Volkswagen Up? Your choices are as follows: 60bhp and 75bhp naturally aspirated three-cylinder 1.0 litre, and two turbocharged versions, developing 90bhp and 115bhp respectively. The latter, released earlier this year, can be found in the Up GTI, Volkswagen's smallest GTI in the current line-up. It recently managed to beat a Mk2 Golf GTI, with a 1800cc naturally aspirated engine, in a drag race. Similar versions of its sister models, the SEAT Mii and the Skoda Citigo, are supposedly in development. Where was I again?


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

The hand gesture isn't a Joe Sugg thing as far as I'm aware, pretty sure it's a 90s game that kids used to play and I doubt it was intended as white supremacy. People need to lighten up - it's not exactly a serious show so where's the harm in a bit of humour. 

I thought there was a lot of really good ones last night, I'm excited for this season.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lyracollie said:


> The hand gesture isn't a Joe Sugg thing as far as I'm aware, pretty sure it's a 90s game that kids used to play and I doubt it was intended as white supremacy. People need to lighten up - it's not exactly a serious show so where's the harm in a bit of humour.
> 
> I thought there was a lot of really good ones last night, I'm excited for this season.


Nope it's a kids game even in an episode of Malcolm in the Middle as one of the stories! So it's been going on a while!

@kimthecat I had no idea about the white supremacy thing either, no idea where it came from just as soon as he did that idiots on twitter noted it...and commented about it!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> I never noticed the thing that Joe did, probably because it means nothing to me. Chances are 95% of viewers have never seen one of his videos! I recall seeing some of them a few years ago, but I don't think I saw enough to learn any ongoing jokes/references.


You watched Thatcher Joe??? Audience made up of tweens?

The only reason I know so many YouTubers is...yes I have an unhealthy obsession with YouTube however also worked in education. So I got to know all the YouTubers who were popular with children for whatever reason because they would tell me about them!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> You watched Thatcher Joe??? Audience made up of tweens?


Not really; I think I looked him up because he was mentioned somewhere or I heard something about him. I honestly can't remember anything about whatever I watched so I can't have found it particularly interesting. I've never paid an awful lot of attention to YouTubers and there are none I've "watched" in recent years.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh dear I think poor old Anton and Susannah will be leaving this week


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh dear I think poor old Anton and Susannah will be leaving this week


I hope so . It was terrible . She's not even likable so I don't think she'll get many votes. Poor Anton . 
I didn't see all the dances . Faye gets my vote again this week.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've voted for Danny.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont vote except for the final. Im too stingy to pay for the call.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't voted - watched it on catch up - but I need a few more weeks to get to know them and see how their dancing develops.
Apart from Suzanna and Katie they all seem to be able to dance (at different levels of expertise) so it's going to be difficult to choose a favourite.
I hope Katie gets a few more weeks to build her confidence and gets to do a few decent dances that she is happy with.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> I dont vote except for the final. Im too stingy to pay for the call.


Vote on-line it doesn't cost you anything


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> I dont vote except for the final. Im too stingy to pay for the call.


I voted online - doesn't cost a penny 

I was torn between voting for Joe or Danny. Went with Joe in the end.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> I voted online - doesn't cost a penny
> 
> I was torn between voting for Joe or Danny. Went with Joe in the end.


I will vote online next time ! If you do it online can you vote for more than one ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> I will vote online next time ! If you do it online can you vote for more than one ?


Yes, I think you're right, I think you can vote up to 3, I shall check.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Yes, I think you're right,* I think you can vote up to 3,* I shall check.


Yes you can...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Read Teddy-dog's link...
> 
> It's a naive act though because it can also be classed as a white supremacy nod. So there was dumb tweets on twitter.


above the waist its an international ok! sign
below the waist is " the game"
my kids played this game 20+ years go, although i did put an end to the punch rule, as, with 4 boys, it soon got out of hand
as for a sign for white supremecy, its a snowflake thing, everything is racist, or cultural appropriation, these days.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Nope it's a kids game even in an episode of Malcolm in the Middle as one of the stories! So it's been going on a while!
> 
> Malcolm in the Middle , i used to watch that , it was so funny.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor Anton... why did they give him such a rotten partner.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Poor Anton... why did they give him such a rotten partner.


I really feel for him !


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Poor Anton... why did they give him such a rotten partner.


 he mustve wanted a short show this year so he can have time with his wife and babies
one year he'll have the winner, one year


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Poor Anton... why did they give him such a rotten partner.


Tbh, now he's getting on a bit he probably likes being out early


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh, now he's getting on a bit he probably likes being out early


I think this will be his last year as you say his getting on a bit and is the oldest there, so maybe it's time to leave it the the younger ones, although I'd be very sad if he did leave.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

They should've given him Len's job, instead of that awful woman


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm watching Strictly Takes Two and Anton says he's staying next year if they want him or not.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I really liked the comedian Sean the comedians dance tonight . Faye and the girl from the Pussycat dolls. both were very good as expected.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm still voting for Danny


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh dear I think poor old Anton and Susannah will be leaving this week


I did feel sorry for Anton cos hes so witty, but I'm so glad the public didnt vote to save that dreadful fox hunting woman:Smuggrin

Not sure who I'd like to see go this week. I dont mind really.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

It’s hard to predict because normally there are a couple who aren’t great and you know will be out but I think the worse one went last week and now, there are some people who are pretty outstanding, but the rest are pretty good too so it’s diffcult to say who’s going!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> It's hard to predict because normally there are a couple who aren't great and you know will be out but I think the worse one went last week and now, there are some people who are pretty outstanding, but the rest are pretty good too so it's diffcult to say who's going!


Sadly I really think it is largely just going to come down to who the public vote for, none of them were 'bad' this week.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I LOVED the choreography for Kataya & Seann Walsh's dance, it was so original. I thought Kate & Stacey were really good too.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Matrod said:


> I LOVED the choreography for Kataya & Seann Walsh's dance, it was so original. .


Me too! Seann himself look amazing and rather sexy !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think this years "class" is the best ever they are all fairly good, there's no one there that you feel really should go, it's going to be hard when one of them leaves tonight.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:WootThey've move the time of the results show for Dr bl**dy Who and upset all my viewing times tonight, not a happy bunny.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> :WootThey've move the time of the results show for Dr bl**dy Who and upset all my viewing times tonight, not a happy bunny.


I know, not happy.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Me too! Seann himself look amazing and rather sexy !


 :Yuck whatever floats ur boat I guess .

I did think the choreography for that dance was really good though.

I also thought Kates dance was good. And how different she looked with long hair.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> :WootThey've move the time of the results show for Dr bl**dy Who and upset all my viewing times tonight, not a happy bunny.


 I watch DR Who for 10 minutes and got bored.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> I watch DR Who for 10 minutes and got bored.


I haven't watch it since Tom Baker was the Doctor.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not happy with nights result, the wrong one has gone.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Not happy with nights result, the wrong one has gone.


I agree. Who did you think should of gone?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Not happy with nights result, the wrong one has gone.


Nope completely right decision, had Susannah been not as awful as she was, even the teensiest bit, then Lee would've been out last week
Lots of people remember him as the letchiest of Letch's on CBB a couple of years ago
Tbh
I thought it should've been Lee and the Dr, they were the poorest of the lot, with Lee still to go (I never vote, I'm convinced the producers have already decided the winner before week one,and the public vote amounts to nothing but more money in the BBC coffers)
Personally I'm on team Katie
Or
Team Graham/Joe
All three non dancers, who are showing they're listening to judges and making improvements
I think with all these with dancing backgrounds coming in, Strictly should put a handicap system in place to level the playing field somewhat
After all you wouldn't put Ray Mears, or Bear Grylls into I'm a celebrity and expect the others to keep up with them
Or would you??


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just caught up on last night and tonight.
Love Katya's choreography

There was one move Oti did where she spun around Graeme's body in one smooth movement that blew me away

I thought Kate did well to recover from her stumble.

Not sure why but I haven't enjoyed watching Lee Ryan dance at all so not bothered he's gone.

As everyone is so good this year we will see lots of peoples "favourites" go out.
And very hard to call the winner.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> I agree. Who did you think should of gone?


Charles & Karen


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> After all you wouldn't put Ray Mears, or Bear Grylls into I'm a celebrity and expect the others to keep up with them
> Or would you??


No idea what the programme is about I never seen it.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Not surprised Lee went last night he was bottom of the leader board and I don`t think there was enough about the performance for the public to really like it even if judges didn`t. Charles, although I find him very pleasing on the eye I haven`t particularly warmed to him as of yet but didn`t think he deserved to be in the dance off. Dr Ranj I thought was let down by Janette`s choice of music to go with a quickstep didn`t work for me at all. Lauren`s dance was pretty poor too I thought she seemed to lose her way half way through. Kate looked amazing as Jessica Rabbit, loved Katya`s chorography but really annoyed by her and Sean`s stupid antics splashed all over the media this morning, that will lose them support from the public, in the dance off for them next week methinks! I can`t take to Stacey Dooley don`t know why because I love her documentaries and was really pleased she was doing strictly but she is leaving me cold at the moment!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Not surprised Lee went last night he was bottom of the leader board and I don`t think there was enough about the performance for the public to really like it even if judges didn`t. Charles, although I find him very pleasing on the eye I haven`t particularly warmed to him as of yet but didn`t think he deserved to be in the dance off. *Dr Ranj I thought was let down by Janette`s choice of music to go with a quickstep* didn`t work for me at all. Lauren`s dance was pretty poor too I thought she seemed to lose her way half way through. Kate looked amazing as Jessica Rabbit, loved Katya`s chorography but really annoyed by her and Sean`s stupid antics splashed all over the media this morning, that will lose them support from the public, in the dance off for them next week methinks! I can`t take to Stacey Dooley don`t know why because I love her documentaries and was really pleased she was doing strictly but she is leaving me cold at the moment!


I believe the producers choose the music/songs - the professionals have to choreograph to it the best they can.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh dear, seann filmed snogging kataya after a stint down the pub.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...issing-married-dance-partner-Katya-Jones.html


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Charles & Karen


I thought them or the Dr who did Aladdin should of gone.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Oh dear, seann filmed snogging kataya after a stint down the pub.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...issing-married-dance-partner-Katya-Jones.html


:Jawdrop


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I think they should leave it to the voters to decide if seann stays or not.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> I think they should leave it to the voters to decide if seann stays or not.


I think they will not vote for him.

It annoys me that so many people are calling for him to be removed from the show by the BBC. What he has done is not illegal it is immoral, and while I do not condone it in any way shape or form, it is not for the BBC to make judgements on their morality. The voting public will do that!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What’s the matter with some people?

Have they no self control?

They definitely have no consideration for their partners to behave so shamefully and humiliate so public ally. Did they think nobody would spot them?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

If they are going to fool around they should do it in private, lets hope the audience let them know how they feel.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

They might not even go out this week. If they are in the bottom 2 with a weaker couple then the judges will vote for them. 

It is very selfish and callous the what Sean and katya have behaved. And they only seem sorry that they were caught out.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I believe the producers choose the music/songs - the professionals have to choreograph to it the best they can.


Ah yes of course they do, they do comment on their thoughts when they had heard what dance and music they`d been given, occasionally they mention choosing their favourite music so perhaps it can be a bit of a joint decision some weeks. Whoever chose that particular music for Dr Ranj`s quickstep made a mistake in my opinion!

Sean and Katya haven`t appeared on Take Two yet this week, I wonder if they will?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Sean and Katya haven`t appeared on Take Two yet this week, I wonder if they will?


'
T
hat would be interesting wouldn't it, but I don't they be allowed.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> '
> T
> hat would be interesting wouldn't it, but I don't they be allowed.


They must have heard me, they were on tonight! Didn`t talk about dancing at all, they just spoke about how sorry they are.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> They must have heard me, they were on tonight! Didn`t talk about dancing at all, they just spoke about how sorry they are.


He didn't look that sorry.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> He didn't look that sorry.


 I thought he seemed a little sorry for himself rather than actually sorry!! I think they will be in the dance off this week, I`ll be surprised if they are not anyway.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Who’s watching tonight?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> I thought he seemed a little sorry for himself rather than actually sorry!! I think they will be in the dance off this week, I`ll be surprised if they are not anyway


I think you're right and it just shows that the show is eff all about dancing.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Previous couples have done similar to Sean and not been punished.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> Who's watching tonight?


Ive been on my PC and forgot it was on. Just switched on the telly !


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Ive been on my PC and forgot it was on. Just switched on the telly !


The first two dancers have been so far and I think I liked them both!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm watching.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got it on too


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Missed the first ones. Loved Fayes and really enjoyed Katie and Laurens dances.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Feel a bit sorry for Kate! Just not her dance I think


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I am liking this Tango though!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I felt sorry for Kate she danced her heart out, but it just didn't work tonight.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Vick was good too. It so hard to choose! I enjoyed watching the dances but wish they cut back on the chat . It makes the programme too long .


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I thought Stacey was rather good tonight.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Stacey was very good! 

I loves her dress too! Very hard to choose who to vote for


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Don’t want to do a spoiler but wasn’t expecting them in the dance off!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Shame Katie had to go , it was good to see her gaining confidence.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Some food dances tonight.
I very much enjoyed Charles and Karen's dance.
And thought it very sweet when Kevin gave Karen a big hug - they are obviously still very supportive of each other.
And I thought "Carlton" made a great guest judge.
Difficult to call who will be in the dance off
Maybe Sean and Ranj - but I never know which way the public vote will go


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Carlton ! :Kiss 

I loved Staceys dance tonight.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I loved Danny John Jules tonight. He was fab!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I loved so many of them! Thought Stacey was fab, and Ashley (I’m normally too keen on the rumba as I find it a bit slow but I thought hers was great!). And Danny and Charles did amazing! If he’s in the dance off again I’ll be shocked his streetdance was a great way to end the show


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure who will be going. Lauren was brave but I don’t think her dance flowed as well. Sean and Ranj weren’t all that great. Kate was probably in between, same as Joe.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Loved Carlton as guest judge! I thought Danny’s jive was just amazing & I really liked Ashley’s rumba.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Matrod said:


> Loved Carlton as guest judge! I thought Danny's jive was just amazing & I really liked Ashley's rumba.


I'll be honest at first I didn't like the new judge, but he grows on you!

I really loved Danny's jive last night.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I liked Vick best in the dance off but she was voted off.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So I watching the results on my phone (as we were also watching F1) and had the subtitles on. They were so bad  Kate came out as Cakes about 3 times!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Very shocked Vick went, thought she did the best in the dance off compared to the snoggers


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought Vicky was much better, are they keeping him on so it doesn't look as if they are picking on him after his bad behavior.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought they were about equal in the dance off.
Sad to see Vick go as I think she would continue to improve - but I dont think she would of made the final - the are all so close in ability this year it makes it hard to choose a favourite


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I thought Vicky was much better, are they keeping him on so it doesn't look as if they are picking on him after his bad behavior.


No. They're keeping him on because he's keeping interest up. There's no such thing as bad publicity and you can't buy the interest he's generated.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I enjoyed the cricketers Thriller and Joel the U tubers dance tonight .

ETa and Laurens wicked queen was exciting.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it just me but Shirley is really getting on my nerves this year jumping up and down hugging people surely a judge shouldn't be acting like this.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought Faye’s dance was just brilliant & I liked Seann’s too, I know the judges didn’t like it but I loved the concept.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I watched F1 so only seen a couple of dances so far. Thought Stacey was good.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> I watched F1 so only seen a couple of dances so far. Thought Stacey was good.


Where did you watch F1 ? They;re only showing highlights on Ch 4 this week .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My favourites tonight were Faye, Joe and Stacey.

Loved Sean and Katya's concept and choreography but sadly it wasnt executed very well.

Ashley and Pasha's Charleston was brilliant.

I think the dance off will be between either Ranj, Kate, Charles or Sean


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Where did you watch F1 ? They;re only showing highlights on Ch 4 this week .


Sky!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Fleur said:


> My favourites tonight were Faye, Joe and Stacey.
> 
> Loved Sean and Katya's concept and choreography but sadly it wasnt executed very well.
> 
> ...


I agree, though I thought Kate did better than what the judges thought... she seemed quite relaxed snd flowing to me.

Loved Ashley's dance and Joe!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Faye and Stacey - both were terrific I thought. And I loved Ashley's dance, too 

Joe is making improvements. He's quite a neat dancer.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Where did you watch F1 ? They;re only showing highlights on Ch 4 this week .


Virgin channel 506 the race is tonight at 7.05pm tonight.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Virgin channel 506 the race is tonight at 7.05pm tonight.


Thanks. Im with BT . I expect they do it but I only pay for basics so no sport


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Thanks. Im with BT . I expect they do it but I only pay for basics so no sport


Haha us too, I go round To my parents when it's not on C4. But next year I think all but sliverstone will only be highlights on C4


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Well, the right couple went out in my opinion - never a great dancer and outdanced even in the dance off.

And I'm glad Joe got praise as a 'non dancer'. As I said, I thought he'd improved immensely but he's also shown he can really apply himself.

But I still like Stacey and Faye 

It gets more interesting now i think ...............

J


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Totally loved strictly tonight. Unfair of Craig to dock a pint from Faye. I thought Stacey was fab too.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I rather enjoyed Stacey's dance too. I like how they didn't go stereotypical street contemporary.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought Stacey was fab - she is rapidly becoming my favourite 
Some really good dances tonight - shame Danny started off on the wrong foot


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

There is something about Stacey I don't like...not her dancing, but her personality. I don't know. But I just can't warm to her at all. 

Faves for me are Ashleigh & Pasha  They are pretty much the only ones at this stage that grab me from the moment they start to the moment they finish.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I like the 'new' genre's - last weeks Theatre Jazz and this weeks Contemporary Commercial - really widens the scope away from 'strictly ballroom'. Great fun to see 

Stacey, Faye and Ashleigh all very watchable last night 

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fleur said:


> I thought Stacey was fab - she is rapidly becoming my favourite
> Some really good dances tonight - *shame Danny started off on the wrong foo**t*


Yes it is..... I still voted for him as I know he can do much better, but I think he might be going home tonight.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I fell a sleep and missed it all except the end bit where they showed short clips. I enjoyed ashleighs dance the most this week


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Loved Stacey’s and Ashley’s dances! They were all quite good last night though. poor Danny - he can do better. I also quite like Joe! He’s really grown on me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Teddy-dog said:


> Loved Stacey's and Ashley's dances! They were all quite good last night though. poor Danny - he can do better*. I also quite like Joe! He's really grown on me*


I want to like him, he tries so hard but there is just something about him I can't take to.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its charles from casualty vs Ranj the doctor ! i think the judges will choose charles. I like Ranj though and hope he gets through.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Of the 2 in the dance off the better dancer stayed.
It's a shame Ranj didn't make it to Blackpool as he would of loved it.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I think it's a shame that Ranj didn't make it through. Charles is an ok dancer but he just doesn't do it for me - and not for the public in general by the fact he has been in the dance off three times 

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I think it's a shame that Ranj didn't make it through. Charles is an ok dancer but he just doesn't do it for me - and not for the public in general by the fact he has been in the dance off three times
> 
> J


I feel the same Ranj had so much more to give, I think he was improving every week, Charles just seems to plod along.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really starting to get really fed up with Strictly at the moment, the judges are driving me mad and for the contemporary dance they are very good, but for me there are not for Strictly.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Graham and Otis dance just now :Wideyed Personally I didn't like it.

Getting a bit bored of it, only watch for Danny and Joe really anyway.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

To be honest I'll be glad when it's finished this year, Still like Danny.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Plus they should put Bruno on a table on his own.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I’ve said it before but...... it’s simply not fair putting an experienced dancer in the mix. I voted for Stacey and Graeme.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2018)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I've said it before but...... it's simply not fair putting an experienced dancer in the mix. I voted for Stacey and Graeme.


If you mean Faye she wanted to do it and they can't turn round to people just because they are experienced and say well no you can't. The others could learn a lot from Faye.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I enjoyed all the dances . Its hard to chose. I liked the cricketer Graham and laurens dances .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Plus they should put Bruno on a table on his own.


Strap him to the chair at least?

Or just get rid of him altogether! 

I watch on catch up and fast forward through all the dross and especially him!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I've said it before but...... it's simply not fair putting an experienced dancer in the mix. I voted for Stacey and Graeme.


They always tend to have a mixture and actually I do think it works.

The only actual dance professional is Danny John Jules.

\Faye Tozer and Ashley Roberts both danced whilst singing with Steps and Pussy Cat Dolls respectively.

And most of the actors have been to stage school (where they also study dance). Athletes tend to have a fitness advantage.

The ones that loose out are those in the news/documentaries who have no training and often less fitness.

I'm a Stacy Dooley fan. But I love watching Faye. And Joe Suggs makes me smile. 

And Graeme was great this week!

J


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I agree with @Jamesgoeswalkies i think it works having a mix of people who have danced before and people who haven't. I think it would be a very dull show if they picked all people with 0 dance experience and none of them could actually dance! This way you know you're probably going to see some half decent dances. 
So long as they don't have actual pro ballroom experience I don't mind.

I think they all did great this week! Will be hard to say who's gonna going to be in the dance off. Danny possibly should be but people like him so he might get a lot of votes


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I thought they were all really good last night, I loved Ashley’s dance, I like having the different styles. Graeme’s dance was hilarious


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It's such a close competition this year.
Enjoyed all the dances this week.
I have been so impressed with AJ's adaptations to his choreography this year and really loved his and Lauren's Viennese Waltz.
Stacey impressed me again.
Even at this stage I'm struggling to call the final 4 
I think it might be Danny and Charles in the dance off tonight - too many fan favourites to get to Blackpool


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anton dancing at his best


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Blackpool here they come ........(I'm glad Graeme made it through to Blackpool )

J


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just caught up with tonights "It takes two"
Zoe Ball announced that Danny had "chosen not to appear on the show"
Not said he had another booking or was ill
Cant help but wonder if he's thrown his toys out the pram - I've not seen any comments in the media, but I tend to miss a lot.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Fleur said:


> Just caught up with tonights "It takes two"
> Zoe Ball announced that Danny had "chosen not to appear on the show"
> Not said he had another booking or was ill
> Cant help but wonder if he's thrown his toys out the pram - I've not seen any comments in the media, but I tend to miss a lot.


I hope not! Someone has to go and he was bottom of the leaderboard. I know it's disappointing but it's a part of the show!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Just caught up with tonights "It takes two"
> Zoe Ball announced that Danny had "chosen not to appear on the show"
> Not said he had another booking or was ill
> Cant help but wonder if he's thrown his toys out the pram - I've not seen any comments in the media, but I tend to miss a lot.


Think he has.

There's been lots of hoo ha on social media.

He comes across to me as a "big ego".


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Just caught up with tonights "It takes two"
> Zoe Ball announced that Danny had "chosen not to appear on the show"
> Not said he had another booking or was ill
> Cant help but wonder if he's thrown his toys out the pram - I've not seen any comments in the media, but I tend to miss a lot.





Teddy-dog said:


> I hope not! Someone has to go and he was bottom of the leaderboard. I know it's disappointing but it's a part of the show!





Lurcherlad said:


> Think he has.
> 
> There's been lots of hoo ha on social media.
> 
> He comes across to me as a "big ego".


Just found this, don't know how true/accurate it is, but here you go:
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7715292/strictly-danny-john-jules-rant-judges-imbeciles/


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Just found this, don't know how true/accurate it is, but here you go:
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/7715292/strictly-danny-john-jules-rant-judges-imbeciles/


Well it is The Sun, but if even part of it true I'm very disappointed with Danny.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

There had been rumblings about him being a bully towards his dance partner which they had to 'deny' after a 'row' this week - I don't think it was the best experience for her - she is a relative newcomer to the show (I suspect some of the older professionals would have put him in his place). 

I have a feeling he expected to do better as he has dance experience - and there is no doubt he can dance - but there is no excuse for not appearing on It Takes two. Everyone else has to swallow their pride and accept they were voted off. I suspect it stung coming second to Graeme Swann (who even though i like him I have to admit isn't really a dancer). But that's life on Strictly 

J


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

He started off great and thought it would continue. Expected his last dance (from his roots) to “wow” and didn’t take criticism well.
Don’t know if anyone noticed but talking to Tess immediately afterwards he thanked Amy and said it was her, her dance routines and choreography that had got him where he is. Not sure of exact wording but it could be taken 2 ways and his face, to me, said what he meant.

I liked him in Death in Paradise and to begin with in DOI but unfortunately I think he’s shown his true colours.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I always liked him from watching Death in Paradise so have voted for him from the start. I thought he started off well but seemed to get stuck in a rut but thought he would have gone further. There is no excuse not to go on Strictly Takes Two he owed to his supporters.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd like Stacey Dooley to win.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm really not interested anymore, I don't care who wins, there are a few I wouldn't like to win but really I'm past caring.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Joe’s dance was great tonight, it really suited him. I liked Lauren’s dance as well but it didn’t go down well with the judges, I think she could be in trouble this week.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Joe's dance was great tonight, it really suited him. I liked Lauren's dance as well but it didn't go down well with the judges, I think she could be in trouble this week.


I agree, I think Kate could be in trouble too.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Matrod said:


> Joe's dance was great tonight, it really suited him. I liked Lauren's dance as well but it didn't go down well with the judges, I think she could be in trouble this week.


 Me too! and staceys .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Faye is getting on my nerves there is something about her a really can't stand, I wouldn't vote her her if my life depended on it (if you know what i mean).


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> Faye is getting on my nerves there is something about her a really can't stand, I wouldn't vote her her if my life depended on it (if you know what i mean).


Why? She is brilliant.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad Graeme won the dance off, i thought he was the best.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I'm glad Graeme won the dance off .....so far I have agreed with most of the results but it is getting interesting now as the ones that are left are generally all turning in a good performance so someone good will soon be getting voted off...............

Fayes dance was amazing in my opinion. I watched it twice through 

Stacey gave an amazing show ... she is brilliant ....but I thought there were a few too many lifts which made it a little untidy.

Joe really did look like Fred Astaire!

And of course Ashley's 4 x 10's ..it was pretty good.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

danielled said:


> Why? She is brilliant.


She's just one of those people you don't like on sight, that how I feel about her. She could be the best dancer in the world and I still wouldn't vote for her.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> She's just one of those people you don't like on sight, that how I feel about her. She could be the best dancer in the world and I still wouldn't vote for her.


I'm like you Happy Paws. Can't put my finger on it but there's something about her ..... Didn't care for her much in Steps either. Probably very unjust of me 
Nonetheless, she is brilliant and it's great to see Giovanni doing well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> She's just one of those people you don't like on sight, that how I feel about her. She could be the best dancer in the world and I still wouldn't vote for her.


Ok just curious. Personally she has my support right through til the end.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2018)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm like you Happy Paws. Can't put my finger on it but there's something about her ..... Didn't care for her much in Steps either. Probably very unjust of me
> Nonetheless, she is brilliant and it's great to see Giovanni doing well.


Each to their own, I won't judge. She isn't for everybody. She's still in Steps, they are just taking a break but do have a new album planned.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Well that was a shambles :Hilarious

That aside I thought Faye was fantastic tonight, none of the others really did much for me but she really stood out.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

When Shirley said Charles and Diana :Hilarious Still it livened it up ! Its too forced a lot of the time. 
High standards now. The girls are the best and Joe is the best male tonight, I think. 

I love Graemes dance but think he will be in the dance off. Ashleigh and Faye are the best two.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I loved Joe's dance - really suited him  And he has immaculate timing.

And yes, Ashley is a show stopper - she's certainly got pizazz and I find I can't take my eyes off her when she dances! Loved her in the Lindyhopathon!

Still like Stacey. And Faye. 

Graeme and Lauren in the Dance Off? 

Or even Charles - he can dance but it just doesn't seem to flow for me.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The judges are becoming appalling, the scoring for the Lindy Hop was a joke. I'm starting to wonder why I'm still watching it.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Just caught up on it as I was watching Fantastic beasts  

Stacey was stand out this weekend - loved her dance she was fab.

I always like Ashley and Faye is obviously very good too! I also really like Joe 

Think it will be Lauren and Graeme in the dance off.. Lauren really tries but she always looks slightly awkward, I do feel sorry for her. 

From what I could see with the Lindy hop thing, the judges were supposed to use an iPad to record the placings but it was hard to work so caused a bit of confusion?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

What??????!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I know, how did They end up in the dance off!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> I know, how did They end up in the dance off!


I hope it's because people assumed they were safe so didn't vote for them not because they're unpopular!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

2 reasons possible reasons they were in the dance off.
The public believe her to be a "professional" and therefore aren't voting.
Or
The public believe even if she is in the dance off she will win it and be put through and therefore safe if they vote for her or not.

I loved Kevin's choreography- he always does a fantastic paso doble. So pleased they got through


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That was a shocker! It’s a dance competition not a popularity contest, Lauren should have been in the dance off really as she wasn’t very good last night.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Matrod said:


> That was a shocker! *It's a dance competition not a popularity contest*, Lauren should have been in the dance off really as she wasn't very good last night.


Given the format, it's actually both. People vote for their favourite celeb, not necessarily the best dance. If they did, then the leaderboard will never change. Remember the years of John Seargeant and Anne Widdicombe? 

I think it was Graeme's time to go, personally - although, I am SO glad he lasted long enough to treat us to that madcap salsa! 

Lauren should be the one to go next week, though - she just doesn't seem to be able to relax on the dance floor and let character of the dance shine through. It's a shame in a way, I dance salsa myself and the dance wasn't that bad techncially (choreography was fab, too), she just danced it like a nice girl - and is salsa you need to be a cheeky flirt. I think she may have edged it in the dance-off - having nothng left to lose can cause people to open up and go for it.

That Paso sent shivers up my spine - wow!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jesthar said:


> Given the format, it's actually both. People vote for their favourite celeb, not necessarily the best dance. If they did, then the leaderboard will never change. Remember the years of John Seargeant and Anne Widdicombe?
> 
> I think it was Graeme's time to go, personally - although, I am SO glad he lasted long enough to treat us to that madcap salsa!
> 
> *That Paso sent shivers up my spine - wow!*


It was brilliant wasn't it, it should have got 4 10's


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Enjoyed tonight as it was shorter. Less chat ! Enjoyed all the dances , I liked Ashley's the best .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I voted for Stacey and Kevin


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I think it will be a close call for the Dance Off tonight 

I really don't know who will get voted out - I would put Ashley, Stacey and Faye at the safe end. But then again last week Ashley was in the Dance Off last week. She's too good to go though. Then there is Charles, Joe and Lauren. I really liked Lauren's dance this week.

I really can't guess! 

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I think it will be a close call for the Dance Off tonight
> 
> I really don't know who will get voted out - I would put Ashley, Stacey and Faye at the safe end. But then again last week Ashley was in the Dance Off last week. She's too good to go though. Then there is Charles, Joe and Lauren. I really liked Lauren's dance this week.
> 
> ...


Yes It's going to be a hard one, this year everyone is too good.


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

i realy like stacey and ashley but also think faye is great


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry to everyone who likes Faye but she makes me cringe, as soon as they say her name my skin crawls.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Sorry to everyone who likes Faye but she makes me cringe, as soon as they say her name my skin crawls.


I have to agree, there is something about Faye, I can't explain it but I didn't like her in Steps either. I really didn't like Fayes dance this week either.

I'm still voting for Joe and I hope he gets through to the final, he is getting better and better and he listens to the judges and takes what they say and what he is doing is the Strictly style I think.

I also like Ashley.

I think the dance off will contain Charles, but who the other will be I have no idea.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> *I have to agree, there is something about Faye, *I can't explain it but I didn't like her in Steps either. I really didn't like Fayes dance this week either.
> 
> I'm still voting for Joe and I hope he gets through to the final, he is getting better and better and he listens to the judges and takes what they say and what he is doing is the Strictly style I think.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I thought it was just me.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Thanks, I thought it was just me.


Nope!! Me too. If you scroll back I posted almost identical to animallover26. In fact, I thought I was reading my post.

I've started to warm to her a bit but I think it's because I like Giovanni


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I can’t decide who’s going to go. They were all good last night. I think it should be Lauren, though I like her, she’s the worst overall dancer I think (even though she did well this week).

I liked Stacey’s dance this week and always love Ashley - the puts so much personality into everything. Joe has really grown on me too so I hope he gets through!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Charles out. Kind of agree with that. 

Ashley in the Dance Off again though. Wonder why she isn't getting the public vote - her judges scores are very high. Is she too 'professional looking' in her dancing (she is very good). I do think she is a bit 'samey' each week. Or is it because she is American and folk are now voting for their 'favourites'. Or is it all a marketing ploy to keep us guessing 

Loved Faye and Giovanni's dance.

And Ashley and Kevin's dance.

Lauren was also on top form.

Watchable little bunch of dancers this time around. 

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Everyone seems just too perfect this year, the fun has gone out of it.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I forgot to watch the dance off.  I think it was right Charles went.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So who do we think will make the final?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Faye, Stacey, Joe & Ashley I reckon, Lauren wasn’t good tonight. Can’t believe it’s the final next week, it’s gone so quickly!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we'll loose Lauren tomorrow


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Lauren too,


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I too think it'll be Lauren leaving tomorrow


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Lauren and Joe were the weakest dancers tonight.
I think nerves hit them all though


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I think Lauren should go. I think she’s been the weakest out of all the dancers left over the course of the show. Joe had a bad week but he’s normally very good


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Yup, I tend to agree that it will be Lauren this week - she's improved a lot but is the weakest of the dancers left. 

Although it may be Ashley if she can't garner the public vote. 

Either way it will be a great final. I'm enjoying the fact that the top group are all good - I love watching them dance. 

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope Tess doesn't move to quickly or she'll be out of that dress


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Felt sad for lauren but felt the judges made the right choice. It doesnt bode well for Ashleigh that she doesnt seem to win the public vote.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> It doesnt bode well for Ashleigh that she doesnt seem to win the public vote.


I agree - the judges voted her very high again and still she was in the Dance Off.

Lauren did so well - I am pleased she made it to the semi.

Now it's anyones game to be honest as it's down to public vote.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As long as it's not Faye, I really don't mind who wins, although I do like Stacey and Kevin.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it will be either Joe or Stacey who wins. Faye is probably seen to much as a professional and not been through `a journey`. Ashely the same but she has the added issue of being American. It could come down the show dance though, Faye could do the most amazing show dance ever and win over the public vote, Ashley however will still be an American whatever her dance is like!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I would like Joe or Stacey to win.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

You all know who I’d like to win.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Has anyone been following the Pro Challenge on It Takes Two?
I've really enjoyed it this year - and Oti really smashed it 
(despite the duck walk :Hilarious)


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Fleur said:


> Has anyone been following the Pro Challenge on It Takes Two?


Absolutely ....it made me exhausted just to watch them 

J


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The Final is on tonight from 6.30 to 9. Its a long time so I don't think I'll be watching all of it . I'm cross cos Casualty isn't on


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m excited!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Just catching up, how amazing was Faye’s Viennese Waltz! I absolutely loved it, I think I’d like her to win, I’ve enjoyed all her dances.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I want Ashley to win. I think she’s amazing with such a bubbly personality. 

But I think Faye will win. I thought Stacey before but her show dance maybe wasn’t as good. I really like joe but don’t think he’s quite as good as the girls


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2018)

Matrod said:


> Just catching up, how amazing was Faye's Viennese Waltz! I absolutely loved it, I think I'd like her to win, I've enjoyed all her dances.


I'll say. She has a certain talent our Faye.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive loved all the dances and I cant choose who to vote for.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My favourite judges choice was Stacey
Favourite Show dance was Ashley
Favourite dancers choice Faye

The person I enjoy watching dance the most is Stacey not that she is the best dancer but the joy she brings to it.
Faye has been brilliant tonight and her confidence has really improved.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Its Stacey !!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I did think Stacey would win for a couple of weeks and only changed my mind tonight as I thought Faye’s dances were crowd pleasers and she’d just tip it but I thought Stacey would win as she’s a non dancer and people like kevin!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Faye was robbed :Arghh Stacey was my second fave, I thought she’d win it, the public love her.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy, Happy, I've voted for Stacey and Kevin since week one.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Matrod said:


> Faye was robbed :Arghh Stacey was my second fave, I thought she'd win it, the public love her.


As I've just said I so pleased for Stacey, but I'd wouldn't minded anyone as long as it was Faye she's so false


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Well done Stacey and Kevin. I think Stacey's journey from non dancer to absolute performer was amazing. I loved her throughout. 

However Faye is a stunning dancer and her performances last night were stupendous. I love the Jazz one. The timing is spot on. I find her so watchable (and will always remember her and Giovanni doing the 'Lonely Goatherd' Charleston)

And well done Joe and Ashley of course. Joe really grew with the show i thought.

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Matrod said:


> Faye was robbed :Arghh Stacey was my second fave, I thought she'd win it, the public love her.


I know, Faye should have won.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

danielled said:


> I know, Faye should have won.


No, No, No. anyone but her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Happy Paws said:


> No, No, No. anyone but her.


I call fixed on strictly come dancing. Fix fix fix.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I don’t think it was a fix...

People didn’t like Ashley because she had professional training and Faye probably got less votes for the same reason. Stacey went from nothing to a pretty decent dancer so that won her lots of votes. She was also entertaining and very likeable. And I think what probably swung it her way was Kevin. He’s a very popular professional and he’s had a tough year, he’s also come so close to winning so many times but never has and I think people will have voted for him to win as much as Stacey to win.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> I don't think it was a fix...
> 
> People didn't like Ashley because she had professional training and Faye probably got less votes for the same reason. Stacey went from nothing to a pretty decent dancer so that won her lots of votes. She was also entertaining and very likeable. And I think what probably swung it her way was Kevin. He's a very popular professional and he's had a tough year, he's also come so close to winning so many times but never has and I think people will have voted for him to win as much as Stacey to win.


I've always thought even from the very first strictly come dancing series it was all fixed. This confirms it.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

danielled said:


> I've always thought even from the very first strictly come dancing series it was all fixed. This confirms it.


But it doesn't confirm it though? It's just opinions.
I very much doubt they could get away with fixing the results for so many years. Faye and Ashley were amazing dancers, but I can see why people voted for Stacey over them and why they won. When you go just off the public vote it's not all about who is the best dancer, it's also about popularity


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I really wanted Joe to win, but Stacey was my second choice, so I'm glad it was her.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

danielled said:


> I've always thought even from the very first strictly come dancing series it was all fixed. This confirms it.


The only fix is allowing professional dancers to be contestants in the first place. It's like having Bear Grylls on I'm a celeb!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Teddy-dog said:


> But it doesn't confirm it though? It's just opinions.
> I very much doubt they could get away with fixing the results for so many years. Faye and Ashley were amazing dancers, but I can see why people voted for Stacey over them and why they won. When you go just off the public vote it's not all about who is the best dancer, it's also about popularity


In my mind it does but it obviously doesn't when it comes to wider audiences. I only watched this time because Faye one of my Steps idols was in it and won't watch again.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Manipulated occasionally? Perhaps. 

Fixed? I don't think so. What's to be gained. 

I actually thought it was great series with a wide ranger of contestants and I warmed to them as the series progressed. I really don't care that some are 'more professional'. I have loved seeing the high calibre of dance (that both Faye and Ashley achieved) and I'm not sure if I would be so glued to the dancing if they were all absolute beginners on a journey. Joe made amazing improvement but even at the end he was only an adequate dancer. 

In our house we just love the 'showiness' of it all anyway 

J


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Manipulated occasionally? Perhaps.
> 
> Fixed? I don't think so. What's to be gained.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree 

I think so long as they haven't been professional ballroom dancers then I don't mind if they've got some dance experience! Can you imagine if the show only invited people who had never danced before and most turned out to be complete rubbish? It makes it more fun to watch I think as they put on a proper show! And this year just goes to show that having professional experience doesn't mean you're going to win.
Of course I love seeing the journies the celebs go on who have never danced before. And it's lovely to see how great Joe and Stacey became from nothing  but Ashley and Faye were in another league and it was fab to watch them every week.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I warmed to Faye and found judges/couples choice dances mesmerising. Her show dance, although good, didn’t do for me.
I loved all three of Ashley’s dances so based on last night and dance ability she was my personal favourite.
Don’t think Stacey was quite up there from a dance perspective but improvement wise and for a non dancer, she was a winner.
Joe didn’t improve quite so much for me.
I think Craig marking them down helped Stacey and Kevin get more votes.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Ahhh bless Joe and Dianne have announced they are officially a couple!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

oh wow ! How sweet . I hope it lasts .


----------

